# 2006 GTO LS2 Ticking



## MandRroofing (Mar 28, 2009)

I am i new 2006 GTO owner and want to find out what this lite ticking sound is?it ticks even when it warm but its not a knock just a lite to med. tick.
Any thoughts cus id like to know its its normal or not cuse its gonna bug me till i know....??


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

all i can say is that it is normal. something to do with the timing


----------



## MandRroofing (Mar 28, 2009)

Does your GTo Make the Same Sound?


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

MandRroofing said:


> Does your GTo Make the Same Sound?


yes. I was just like you and i asked the guys here and they told me that


----------



## MandRroofing (Mar 28, 2009)

Thank you that makes me feel a lot better lol


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

.it made me feel better also when i found out it was normal 42,000+ and still going


----------



## MandRroofing (Mar 28, 2009)

Does any one elce here,Hear the same sound?


----------



## ricekiller848 (Oct 24, 2007)

I do at 65k. I just learned to ignore it lol.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

very slight tick that i can only hear at idle with me standing by the engine.

normal.

if you have an m6, it is also normal to hear slight clunking between 1 and 2nd gears when driving slow.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

LS motors unfortunately are famous for it...both my LS-1 C5 and LS-2 GTO do it...
Bill


----------



## GTOsarge (Oct 9, 2007)

It's normal valve train noise for the LS motors. Mine sounds like a clattering sewing machine. After the cam and headers it just magnified it.


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

Yes I heard the sound, pretty much cured it with some Lucas Oil Stabilizer. Still here it very very slightly at idle every now and then. 

Normal.


----------



## drake0707 (Mar 25, 2009)

mine does it too @ 17k miles.


----------



## joejoe0703 (Mar 14, 2009)

Great info and FAST response time! Thank you!


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

If you don't hear clack, clack, clack, or knock, knock, knock your fine.


----------



## lurch (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm very glad to hear that this is a "normal" issue. I bought an '05 back in December and the valvetrain noise was driving me crazy. I changed the oil to the owners manual recommended brand and viscosity - big change when warm. Since it made such a difference, I stopped worrying about it.

From the time I start the car until the temp gauge settles near the middle, it sounds like a typical old Chevy small block that needs the rocker arm lash adjusted. Once it's warm, they quiet down completely. 70K miles.


----------



## MandRroofing (Mar 28, 2009)

The Tick that i hear does not go away after it gets warm-i met some dude with the same gto year and moter and his had a tick also,mabey a little lighter than mine but it diff. had a tick.SOOOOOO like every one is sayen its looken like its normal.I mean ive asked people here online,ive taken it to 2 diff.dealers and i heard another GTO same year Same moter soooo what elce can i say.lol


----------



## taz4141 (Nov 6, 2006)

MandRroofing said:


> Does any one else here,Hear the same sound?


big time. but then again i have dual springs, cam, headers, SC, w/m inject. alu heads tend to be a bit noisier then steel. no worries. if you can hear it dominate over every thing else, then worry. :seeya: 06 m6 13K


----------



## taz4141 (Nov 6, 2006)

GTOsarge said:


> It's normal valve train noise for the LS motors. Mine sounds like a clattering sewing machine. After the cam and headers it just magnified it.


:agree . it's get worse with dual springs. mine is so load i can hear it at 30 mph in the canyon the first time i drove through a tunnel. windows down of coarse .. it don't bother me anymore but, at first it did. it had a bit to much tick for me. but....... LS 1-2 builder's I've ran in to told me, that's quite compared to some of there build's and actually congratulated me. however the step up on the S/C is much louder. no hiding that any more.


----------



## 2006GTOLS2 (Sep 23, 2005)

LSx motors will tick. It's the nature of the beast, and it's perfectly normal.


----------

